# Bohemian Rhapsody Played on Ukulele



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2015)

Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody played on a ukulele.


----------



## Pappy (May 20, 2015)

Wish I could play that good. I have a uke similar to this.


----------



## Falcon (May 20, 2015)

I always enjoyed listening and watching the British Ukulele Band playing the theme to the movie "The Good, The Bad and the Ugly".

Very good and amusing.  (Can't find the url right now though.)


----------



## AZ Jim (May 20, 2015)

99.9% of Uke players are nothing like this guy, he is brilliant.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pappy (May 20, 2015)

Who was the Hawaiian guy that sang Tiny Bubbles? Could he play the uke?


----------



## Falcon (May 20, 2015)

The Good, The Bad and The Ugly, By the British Ukulele Band.  

I like this.  Remember the movie?   http://www.ukuleleorchestra.com


----------



## AZ Jim (May 20, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Who was the Hawaiian guy that sang Tiny Bubbles? Could he play the uke?



Do Ho....typical lounge singer.  I don't remember if he could play.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 20, 2015)

Such a ludicrous premise, but he pulls it off - cool stuff!


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2015)

*And the elephant played ukulele*

Got together with some friends downtown, 
Played some songs, and we all got down; 
Flamingo, and Lizard, and Elephant too, 
Made some sounds that we thought were true-
We used to get down in the Brooklyn zoo-
And the elephant played ukulele.


Flamingo did horns with only his bill, 
And the Lizard did zither, up and down the hill; 
Only Lizard had an opposable thumb, 
But we beat out the boards to sound our drum-
From miles away the people’d all come-
And the elephant played ukulele.


Flamingo was flashy in her drapes of pink, 
And Lizard was faster than a sneaky wink, 
While Elephant was broad, and sat on a tree, 
And it was mostly him that you'd see-
With Flamingo and Lizard, one on each knee-
And the elephant played ukulele.


Those were the days I truly miss, 
And sometimes Snake came to add his hiss; 
He could hiss just like a tambourine, 
And the people’s faces, you should’ve seen-
The sound was everything, when it got mean-
And the elephant played ukulele. 


Patti Masterman


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2015)

This was nice!


----------

